# HERF @ JR's Whippany 4/17



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Guys,

As usual, a bunch of us are getting together this Sunday @ 11am at our spot.

JR Cigars
Whippany, NJ

Dav0, Jim, Ray and I will be there. If you're in the area, you're more than welcome to join us for some fun! :mrgreen:


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Crap, I was gonna make a thread yesterday and see if you guys wanted to herf tomorrow.

Sunday may be a stretch for me. I'll have to see what's cookin


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't think I'm gonna make this one...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cmon Erich, stop being lazy!

It is going to be a good time!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Cmon Erich, stop being lazy!
> 
> It is going to be a good time!!


Yeah, stop being lazy! It's just a short drive away....:mrgreen::laugh::mrgreen::laugh::mrgreen::laugh::mrgreen::laugh::mrgreen:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jim, I hope you see this!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

V, I would absolutely be there if I wasn't going to a Brewest on Saturday night... But, seeing as how I have next week off, why don't you fools carpool out MY way?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Andrew I am in PA quite often in the summer, maybe we can meetup when the weather straightens out. I could not even begin to tell you what part of PA I go to, but it's not far from the Del Water Gap LOL!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

That's like three minutes across the border! :laugh:

My problem is that it takes me at least an hour to get to a major roadway... I'm in the "forgotten" corner of PA.



Rock31 said:


> Andrew I am in PA quite often in the summer, maybe we can meetup when the weather straightens out. I could not even begin to tell you what part of PA I go to, but it's not far from the Del Water Gap LOL!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well when I do go it's for the weekend and we "camp" out at a friends so you can make the drive LOL!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Well when I do go it's for the weekend and we "camp" out at a friends so you can make the drive LOL!


Honestly, it would be an easy trek. I just have to point the car east once I hit I-80... Getting to 80 is another story, though.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blah Blah Blah.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

SO what you are saying is Andrew is a little pink pansy pony?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Blah Blah Blah.


:cheeky:



Rock31 said:


> SO what you are saying is Andrew is a little pink pansy pony?


So I fit right in with you, then? :tongue1:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

How long you guys plan on staying Sunday?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> How long you guys plan on staying Sunday?


:faint:

No idea, we are usually an 11-5 since they close at 6.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> How long you guys plan on staying Sunday?


Roger, if you're planning on coming down, I'll let you have free rein of Ray's humidor.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Roger, if you're planning on coming down, I'll let you have free rein of Ray's humidor.


Nice I will be there then lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Nice I will be there then lol.


I just want to say, You're awesome for coming down for the day. and Insane. High five! :high5:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I just want to say, You're awesome for coming down for the day. and Insane. High five! :high5:


I have Monday off so what the heck.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I have Monday off so what the heck.


I definitely think you should drive back Sunday night Roger.

Do it.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Like I said, I'll stay till 6 for you.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> I definitely think you should drive back Sunday night Roger.
> 
> Do it.


Just go to work at noon :drinking:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Youre such a tease Roger. No can do this week.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Chris, if roger goes back Sunday night you'll come Down?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Chris, if roger goes back Sunday night you'll come Down?


Hell f'n yeah!

I miss you guys


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Roger, thank you for driving back sunday night. Please pick up chris on the way down.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Hell f'n yeah!
> 
> I miss you guys


 ok i will leave if ya go


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

OH YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So excited right now!

Can't wait can't wait can't wait


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> OH YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited right now!
> 
> Can't wait can't wait can't wait


:drinking:

Remember, get here by 11am!!!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> OH YEAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited right now!
> 
> Can't wait can't wait can't wait


Ok i will pick you up at 6:15am :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fuuuuuuucking awesome!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Too bad Erich can't come....bhahahahaahahhahaha (I know he's reading this as we speak  )


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Who's gonna pick me up?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Ok i will pick you up at 6:15am :smoke:


That's sucks.....Don't worry, I'll sleep in for you suckas!!!!:hug:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Who's gonna pick me up?


On her way:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Good night guys me and chris will be there at noon.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dubble post


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, I'm packed & ready to go. Who thought it could take so long to pick out 10 cigars and a clean pair of jeans?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't bump rog's rg again yet; someone hit him up for me?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome Chris. I'm glad you guys are coming down. Ray, maybe I should smoke paul bunyans cigar tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO!

I hit em for ya Chris!

Party Culebra time tomorrow! 

It's a celebration!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I hit em for ya Chris!
> 
> ...


And Zach's gonna miss it. I know how much he loves the salty tip. Lmao


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Poor Zach is going to wake up to this MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Poor Zach is going to wake up to this MUAHAHAHA!


Lol.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

25 past 6. Should be on the road any moment!!!!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Have tons of fun guys! i would have made the trek of course. But I am on vaca as you know and well I don't get to many. I wanna see a full list of cigars smokes, comments full of witty banter and of course tons of pictures.

Have fun gents!!! (still a tad jealous, even though I can actually see palm trees)!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No cigars! We are just going to hang out and sip Perrier.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rog and I are down the street at the pancake house.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Have tons of fun guys! i would have made the trek of course. But I am on vaca as you know and well I don't get to many. I wanna see a full list of cigars smokes, comments full of witty banter and of course tons of pictures.
> 
> Have fun gents!!! (still a tad jealous, even though I can actually see palm trees)!!!


That goes for you to bro !! A list of cigars smoked under the palm trees !!! Have a good vacation Zach !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I don't think I'm gonna make this one...


Sadly don't think i will either!
Enjoy gents!:beerchug:


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

DAMN IT! I have got to remember to check the "Events and Herfs" threads more often. Sorry I missed this one.

Count me in for the next one --look forward to meeting some folks!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just got back! We had a great time once again! My thanks go out to Roger and Chris for making the 4 hour trip down!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Just got back! We had a great time once again! My thanks go out to Roger and Chris for making the 4 hour trip down!


Good to hear my man !! Awesome on those guys making the trip !! Cant wait to someday share some smokes with you guys !! Solo herfing today on my own, got one more lined up before the night is through . Cant wait to see a list of what you guys smoked today !!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Just got back! We had a great time once again! My thanks go out to Roger and Chris for making the 4 hour trip down!


Thanks for having us Chris and i talked about the trip all the way home while smoking another cigar lol.We kept on laughing how Ray started the fire and had to pour water on it ,The drunk pirate such good time well worth the travel time.:cheeky:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Ray started the fire


Oh man, that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried to be sophisticated and light my cigar with the cedar, did not work well!

But I did get Triple Twanged yesterday, pictures to come tonight!

And the drunken pirate was amazing!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I tried to be sophisticated and light my cigar with the cedar, did not work well!
> 
> But I did get Triple Twanged yesterday, pictures to come tonight!
> 
> And the drunken pirate was amazing!


Forgot about that you getting triple twanged by that cuban.:brick:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't even tell me that you abused a Culebra Ray.:rant:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Zfog said:


> Don't even tell me that you abused a Culebra Ray.:rant:


No he smoked all 3 at the same time and it burned like a champ could not stop laughing.:flame:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It was amazing to be honest, much better than I ever thought it could be LOL!

I was out like a light after I got home, not one appearance on Puff after the herf.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

:flame:


Rock31 said:


> It was amazing to be honest, much better than I ever thought it could be LOL!
> 
> I was out like a light after I got home, not one appearance on Puff after the herf.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> It was amazing to be honest, much better than I ever thought it could be LOL!
> 
> I was out like a light after I got home, not one appearance on Puff after the herf.


Sounds like some classic pics coming our way. Ray you are a crazy pony lovin, 3 cigar smoking, flute cigar making SOB!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Roger, was the Fire Dept at your house when you got home? LOLOLOL


I was out like a Ray when I got settled back in at home last night.

It was a damn good time yesterday. 

Big thanks to Roger for driving, and thanks to the NJ crew for having us, and special thanks to the pirate for making the table fire seem less significant.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It was all resolved quickly by the Pink Pony, Pirate man was awesome!

And I am still tired, I think the Triple Twang smacked me!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I didn't see this thread at all till last night! Very happily surprised to see Chris & Rog when I got there, not to mention the phantom, Jim!

Had a blast and yes, the drunken pirate was a unique experience for JR's, especially since it was Sunday afternoon!

Already can't wait for the next one! :smokin:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Pirate is gonna walk the plank the next time we see him.

Ray, thanks for smoking the culebra the only way it should be! It was quite a sight. Also, thanks for washing the dishes.....


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Also wanted to add that all my "special" cigars are in the freezer as of this morning ...... hopefully the brunt of my stash is OK. Do keep the smokes that are in the deep freeze in a seperate humi anyway (just cause I can keep it locked).

Veeral, do you think the Viaje stuff needs to be frozen? They are kept in my new Waxing moon by themselves.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Freeze em if that's your process.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Freeze em if that's your process.


It is NOW! Guess I'll rotate all of my stash in there in three day shifts.

Oh well, gives me a reason to play with my cigars! :woohoo:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Freeze everything, even your ballz!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> The Pirate is gonna walk the plank the next time we see him.
> 
> Ray, thanks for smoking the culebra the only way it should be! It was quite a sight. Also, thanks for washing the dishes.....


LOL that Culebra was awesome, Chris needs to post pictures, I only have one.

And dishes needed to be washed so I did it..never again will I try and light a half-wrapped cigar with cedar.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Freeze everything, even your ballz!


Ray will warm them up for you when needed! :brick:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Roger and Chris will take care of that, they seemed fascinated with nuts yesterday.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ray will warm them up for you when needed! :brick:


Only of Rog says he freezes his Nub? :boink:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LOL that Culebra was awesome, Chris needs to post pictures, I only have one.
> 
> And dishes needed to be washed so I did it..never again will I try and light a half-wrapped cigar with cedar.


Pictures should be coming tonight. I'll be picking up a monitor cable on my way home.:woohoo:

I sent one to Zach from my phone already


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dude what happened to the cable from your old monitor?

You Mass guys are weird LOL!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Dude what happened to the cable from your old monitor?
> 
> You Mass guys are weird LOL!


I was still living in the days of CRT monitors, and the cord was permanently attached to the monitor.:rant:

This year I went from dual screen setup to single screen setup to no screen setup.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I was still living in the days of CRT monitors, and the cord was permanently attached to the monitor.:rant:
> 
> This year I went from dual screen setup to single screen setup to no screen setup.


But at least you had the latest viaje/tatuaje releases! :boink:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> But at least you had the latest viaje/tatuaje releases! :boink:


LMAO!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> But at least you had the latest viaje/tatuaje releases! :boink:


At least someone understands.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> I was still living in the days of CRT monitors, and the cord was permanently attached to the monitor.:rant:
> 
> This year I went from dual screen setup to single screen setup to no screen setup.


Man, I could've hit you with the second monitor too (albiet used), and for sure the cable. I've got so many I tie the DJ equipment down with them sometimes (not a joke).

Dude, you're a pissa! :brick:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Man, I could've hit you with the second monitor too (albiet used), and for sure the cable. I've got so many I tie the DJ equipment down with them sometimes (not a joke).
> 
> Dude, you're a pissa! :brick:


Dude, you've done more than enough already!:faint:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Dude, you've done more than enough already!:faint:


Chris wants a car now Dav0. See what you've done????? :banana:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dav0's studio on wheels was awesome! That van is awesome, we need to herf in it next winter.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Dav0's studio on wheels was awesome! That van is awesome, we need to herf in it next winter.


You know, that's not a bad idea, with DTV a normal attena picks up local stations - since I gave up my Giants tix, Football/Herf in the back of the clown car! :cheer2:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Chris wants a car now Dav0. See what you've done????? :banana:


I can fit a smart car in the back of the clown van! arty:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet!!! Then you take a road trip my way!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

dav0 said:


> You know, that's not a bad idea, with DTV a normal attena picks up local stations - since I gave up my Giants tix, Football/Herf in the back of the clown car! :cheer2:


A traveling Herf!!! "last stop.....Massachusetts"


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

let's get this rolling, literally!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> Sweet!!! Then you take a road trip my way!


Hmm, what's St. Louie like in the fall? :hmm:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Same as it is year round, full of people like Erich....YUCK!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Zfog said:


> A traveling Herf!!! "last stop.....Massachusetts"


Screw the clown car, if we are doing a tour we're gonna chip in on an RV!
:lalala:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Same as it is year round, full of people like Erich....YUCK!


 -1 :spank:

Watch out Ray, you don't want to get in BOTLwife3's crosshairs!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0, no spanking allowed here brother!

FREAK


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not traveling anywhere with you guys.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Same as it is year round, full of people like Erich....YUCK!


:kicknuts:You should only be so lucky as to herf out here!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I'm traveling anywhere with you guys.


OK, Veeral's car it is! Ray, Jim and I in the backseat - LOWRIDER!!! ound:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> :kicknuts:You should only be so lucky as to herf out here!


I hear that cigars age better because of the climate in the South, a Midwest, um, where the heck is Missouri? I should have paid more attention to my U.S. geography classes.

OK, googled it, "age better in the middle US climates"!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> OK, Veeral's car it is! Ray, Jim and I in the backseat - LOWRIDER!!! ound:


LOL! For a second there I actually thought I made a typo and rechecked my post....you ba$tard!!! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> LOL! For a second there I actually thought I made a typo and rechecked my post....you ba$tard!!! LOL! :rofl:


As Veeral was my personal cabbie :rofl:
That backseat is very comfortable!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So you are familiar with Veeral's backseat....odd group of guys you are....I bet you forgot your pants there as well.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Do any of you guys work????? :noidea:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Do any of you guys work????? :noidea:


Right now I'm working nocturnally. Like a bat. Or a cop.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Do any of you guys work????? :noidea:


Yeah, but I work at a computer.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I do IR throughout the day.

Internet Research is very important these days.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> Do any of you guys work????? :noidea:


lol Jim you need to get one of those iPad's, no, Jim you need a Toughbook with a wireless dongle (hehe I said dongle)!:rofl:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Roger, was the Fire Dept at your house when you got home? LOLOLOL
> 
> I was out like a Ray when I got settled back in at home last night.
> 
> ...


Lol no the fire dept left by the time i got home, it was a bad smoke detector they said it was no good set all the other alarms off.My wife got scared and call fire dept lol.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

you're right davo!!! I can just see the look on my Boss's face when i pull that out during lunch. they dont even let you carry a cell phone but since i am a foreman i get to carry one for emergency's and also so my big boss can get a hold of me.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Lol no the fire dept left by the time i got home, it was a bad smoke detector they said it was no good set all the other alarms off.My wife got scared and call fire dept lol.


She did the right thing, glad it wasn't anything serious.someone needs to call the fire dep. on dice K, he was on fire today!!!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> She did the right thing, glad it wasn't anything serious.someone needs to call the fire dep. on dice K, he was on fire today!!!


I know she scared me, she called me while i was driving home and said smoke detectors where going off, and that she just called fire dept then said they are are here and hung up .Chris was with me i figured it was a bad detector.She called me back 10 minutes later lol


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> you're right davo!!! I can just see the look on my Boss's face when i pull that out during lunch. they dont even let you carry a cell phone but since i am a foreman i get to carry one for emergency's and also so my big boss can get a hold of me.


I hear that Jim, BTW, when I worked a REAL job, you know where I wasn't sittin' on my can all day, um cell phones weren't even invented! ipe:

BTW #2's from CLs just joined the rest of my "cold" stash. C'mon Wednesday night!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Boston Rog said:


> I know she scared me, she called me while i was driving home and said smoke detectors where going off, and that she just called fire dept then said they are are here and hung up .Chris was with me i figured it was a bad detector.She called me back 10 minutes later lol


+1 Jim

Holy Moley - real life BOMB scare!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

0310 3490 0000 1161 5327


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> Right now I'm working nocturnally. Like a bat. Or a cop.


Or a male exotic dancer! :rofl:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Luckly for you they were smart enough to check the detectors and didnt start hacking up your walls!!! thats what they would of done here!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 said:


> 0310 3490 0000 1161 5327


Sneaky bastard!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

You freaks have me conditioned to put it somewhere!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

ptpablo said:


> Luckly for you they were smart enough to check the detectors and didnt start hacking up your walls!!! thats what they would of done here!


I would of snapped out,but I was glad that they where there if there was problem.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad all is well Rog, I <3 you!


----------

